# Indesign bleed and pages cuestion



## agusgriego (Aug 1, 2005)

HI, I have two questions for you Indesign users out there.

- Is there any way to have indesign create the bleed automatically? This is, if I put an element where the page is cut, I want indesign to "extend" it's size according to the bleed settings. I recall QuarkXPress doing that...

- Is there any way to put more than two pages side by side (for example for trifold brochures)? I also recall quark x press doing that...

BTW I have version CS2.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, you can do that! When you create a new document you can set it for "facing pages" for spreads. Click the "more options" item in this same new doc set up and select the bleed size you want. Hit the link button on the far right so you only have to enter the bleed number once. You can actually use the arrow keys, up and down, to go in increments of a 1/16" of an inch. Very cool!

The bleed will have it's own box and if you have snaps on you can place objects next to it and they will lock to it.


----------



## agusgriego (Aug 3, 2005)

Natobasso thanks for your reply.

Regarding the "Facing pages", I had already realised that, but it only lets me put two facing pages and not more. You may ask why would I want more, the answer is to make a trifold brochure for example.

As for the bleed, thanks for your answer but already knew that also. That option only creates bleed 'guides', what I was looking for is something to create the bleed automatically, that is for example if a plain color goes to the border of the page, I would like indesign to automatically extend that color to the bleed area.


----------



## wicky (Aug 4, 2005)

Adding more pages to a spread is very easy in ID..... 

1. In the pages palette, highligh the 2 page spread that you want to add additional pages to.

2. From the drop down menu (the little sideways pointing arrow at the top of the palette) choose "keep spread together".

3. Drag a page icon from the master page part of the palette to the position that you want it to be in relation to the existing spread (ie. to the right or left).

It will create what many people refer to as an "island spread", which just means more than 2 pages and a single fold. Once you have told it to keep spreads together for the highlighted pages, you can add as many pages as you like to that particular spread.

As for bleed, this is a manual process... it would be very annoying if it wasn't. Just treat the bleed guide as the edge of the page instead of using the actual edge of the page. If you want to view how the design would look without the bleed in place (ie. once it's trimmed), just press "w" which will hide the bleed area and all non-printing stuff such as guides, etc.

Hope that helps


----------



## agusgriego (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot wicky! That's exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------



## wicky (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem =)


----------

